

Ask HN: What would YOU do with a massive amount of computing power? - bhiggins

Let's say you're given a million dollars worth of cloud computing services, or perhaps you've gained control of a large botnet (e.g. Conficker, which I read has between 9 and 15 million nodes).  What would YOU actually do with it?<p>I have some ideas, but I'm curious to see what yours are.<p>Here are some things that that I do not find interesting, though: spam (evil), next Mersenne prime number (boring), SETI (stupid).
======
icefox
Work on finding algorithms for the longest path (aka critical path) in cyclic
directed graphs. The general case is NP, but what algorithms can you come up
with for specific graphs? How much could you brute force with a massive
computing power?

Edit: been working on this on and off for the past few years. A very fun
problem.

Also recommendation algorithms are another fun problem that you want to toss
hardware at.

------
keefe
my neural networks, I train them....... depending on how much time I had with
it, I'd work on additional networks maybe something on stock data

